# Any idea whats happening?



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I got 3 chickens in January 1 rooster and 2 hens since I've had the rooster he's had this weird red growth near his vent. It is similar to the texture of his comb and has no sensitivity, it's not warm to touch and hasn't had ANY change since January I got caster oil to try to soothe the skin but wanted opinions first,








One of the two hens I got (FBCM) she has odd feet growths, tbh I've never looked at her feet close before (finally able to handle her) so I'm not sure if it's new or not. She has no pain when I touch her feet but both her feet and toes have this odd thing? She doesn't limp and gets around ok but is there anything wrong? Or is it just a deformity?








The second hen is the only normal one of the three although she does lay HUGE eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to holler for someone else's opinion. My first thought about the hen was bumble but that's not it. 

Let's hope we can get some answers for you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The rooster may have had a minor prolapse at some point and the exposed area simply dried. You can buy a tube of Nupercainal ointment at a pharmacy and apply it as needed. It should shrink down in time without any pain to the rooster. Dont use Preparation H, and dont try pushing it back in.
Has he had any problems pooping? If not, what is its size and consistancy; extra large, large, small, normal? Is it hard, runny, normal? Last question: Normally, what is its color?
If after 14 days of treatment and it hasnt shrunk and healed, just leave it alone and let the rooster go about his business.
My concern would be pecking from the hens. If that occurs, separate him from the hens until the area is completely healed. Another concern would be if he has a full prolapse. I've never seen it happen with a rooster but if it did, I would cull him.

As far as the hens foot goes, I'm suspecting it might've had something to do with her previous environment along the lines with Footpad Dermatitis (FPD.) 
FPD is usually caused by damp or wet litter conditions for long periods. It looks like she might be recovering from it, part of the healing process. I'll dig into this a little deeper and see if I can find anything.
Do you know what her previous environment was like?
Here's another possibility, vet testing would be required:
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/papillomatosis-or-warts-in-birds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What happened that prep h is no longer recommended?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It doesnt work.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'll try that with the rooster it's not coming out of his vent it's right under it if that makes sense, his vent looks completely normal as are his poops. I'm not completely positive on their previous conditions but I did get them in the winter when it was completely muddy everywhere, so that's definitely a possibility since I took the pictures I want to say I've notice improvement on the hens feet  for the rooster they haven't been picking on it that I've noticed, it's about the length of a very short thumb or about 1 1/2- 2 inches it doesn't feel warm to the touch and really feels like his comb, I'll get the ointment today and hope that works. Thank you!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

mitzy123point said:


> I'll try that with the rooster it's not coming out of his vent it's right under it if that makes sense, his vent looks completely normal as are his poops. I'm not completely positive on their previous conditions but I did get them in the winter when it was completely muddy everywhere, so that's definitely a possibility since I took the pictures I want to say I've notice improvement on the hens feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right and I missed it. Holy cow, and I apologize! Now I dont know what it is. You have nothing to lose using the Nupercainal. Just MAYBE it will shrink whatever it is.
If your hens go to picking at it, put Nu-Stock on it to deter picking and pecking.

Edited to add; after staring at it, it looks like some kind of inflammation. But with the feel of a comb has me baffled.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Someone on another site thought fly strike and told me to cut it open but it doesn't look anything like flystrike to me and it's look this way with no change for 5 months and I'm worried cutting it open would make it worse?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, don't be cutting on that. I think the only safe thing at this point is for a vet to take a look.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought about fly strike and I agree with you. There is usually a nasty looking hole and a very foul odor. You'd also see small maggots in and around the hole.
ETA: Robin is correct. Time for a vet.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I agree but sadly have only found a vet that treats chickens 2 hours away but I'll look into it. I'm just worried of the far travel


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Some resources that might help you would be county or city extension offices that you can call or state agriculture department. Local college vet schools offer assistance and guidance. Perhaps you can send the vet that treats chickens an email showing the same image that you posted here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very good ideas, dawg. Many will do a consult with emails. Plus states have vets. And one other thing, large animal vets very often will give chickens a try when they need help. 

The more I think about that color the more it does remind me of a comb color. So, this might be an abnormal pigment.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'll definitely try this! I'm leaning towards it being an abnormal growth but I put some caster oil on it as it's meant to soothe irritated skin, in the meantime


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is one of those teaching moments and knowing the outcome would be helpful since it might answer the questions we have about both of their issues. So, would you please keep us posted?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I contacted a few vets but haven't heard anything back yet I'll keep this updated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, we'll be watching.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

For the rooster one of the vets thinks it's a birth defect, the other two haven't replied, the hens feet are getting much better! The long finger like scales are chipping off and one foot almost looks normal!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess the only option is, if all seems to be normal with him to just observe that strange area for any changes. Like you said, there is no heat in the area and it doesn't seem to be pain sensitive. 

You have quite a mystery in that boy. Will you let them hatch eggs?

Good on the girl getting more normal as time goes on.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I've hatched 12 so far of his 100 percent hatch rate and no issues with any of the chicks  I'll see what the other vets say before I decide but the one who has wrote back said it shouldn't effect him at all it may of been from to close line breeding? I got him from a lady who had got him from a very small show breeder. It's such a shame he's really beautiful with all his feathers grown in  but there goes his show career


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why the original owner sold him if it is a birth defect. 

Have you ever posted pics of them? What breed are they?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

They're pure Ameruacanas not sure if I posted a picture  the lady I got them from sold me her whole flock. When I got him he had just started crowing (she thought he was a she) 
This is the rooster








Some of the girls


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

All the vets are saying it looks like it's burnt or a birthmark but when I asked they said by the looks of it he won't pass it down 2/3 said it looks like a burn that's been healed for a while. My sister just won't be able to show him but his babies will do great things  thank you everyone for the help! I'll post pictures of the hens feet to show her progress


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Before


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Before








After







a little progress I've been trying to keep it dry so I wiped it off instead of washing it this time so it's a little dirty


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's stunning, the girls are lovely. 

I'm not sure on the burn because that doesn't look like a scar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

mitzy123point said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a huge change. Even the pigment has changed to normal.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you I'm excited to see their chicks grow! He came from a gorgeous blue egg! Yeah I'm thinking more a birth Mark but they all 3 said nothing that can be passed on


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If that's the extent of the birth defects and it did get passed on, it is possible to rehome peeps with the mark and keep those that are closer to ideal.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I have two roosters with the same type of skin around their vent, and on the legs just above the scaly portion. Also, is developing on one in the front of the legs at the joint. An older rooster, who has now passed away and a grand-dad to these two had the same skin in those areas.

As the grand-dad rooster grew older the skin on the front of the leg joints changed, and had parts that were sort of scaly, still red, and thick, and his legs became unusable and he was only able to walk backwards. I'm keeping an eye on these two, to see if the same thing happens to their legs.

I've searched a lot about this, took the grand-dad rooster to two vets, and haven't came up with anything. It looks like it will be observation over time that will come up with the final answer as to weather the skin condition is linked to leg issue.

The skin condition is no doubt genetic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then this is one that needs to be looked at on necropsy. If this is health affecting someone needs to be able to say to the owner, this is what this is. I'm not even sure the State Vets would be a high enough level, maybe one of the vet universities. 

LOB, can you get pics to compare the two?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It actually turned out to be a rash  I started putting ointment on it and it has already cleared up so much! I have no clue what the rash was from but I have stopped letting them free range for now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What did you use? That could be good information for anyone that might run into it again.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I've just been using a no pick lotion and some castor oil? I think castor I will check when I do it tomorrow. I do the oil twice a day and the no pick at night plus a make shift chicken saddle that covers his back and some of his stomach as close to his vent as possible. I'll try to post pictures of the routine and when I can really notice a improvement


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll take pics if I can. It just looks red and thick. I tried ointment before, but maybe not long enough. I'll try again longer.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im betting its scaly leg mites


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What made you think it was a rash if you haven't seen any improvement?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> What made you think it was a rash if you haven't seen any improvement?


It started getting worse and spreading so I started treating it, it almost is back to how it was in the pictures and even some of that looks less angry and swollen, but I want to make sure it goes away before I'm positive it was a rash


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ME, it's on his bum. Take a look at the very first pic.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

The rash had started spreading to his back but his back looks normal now. I use this ointment twice a day and have a saddle and use castor oil once a day







not sure what caused it or if it's getting better from the stuff or lack of free ranging


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's still a mystery. I'd really like to see it not spread or to remain the same.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Out of his now 54 chicks, had a big hatch last week. Not a single one have it and I did contact his previous owner and she said he's had it his entire life so now I'm thinking it just looked worse as there was a rash around and on top of it. I'm going with the vets and trust their opinion that it was from something not healing right as he absorbed his yolk, weather it is a burn or a "birth Mark" that's still debatable but I'm trusting their professional opinions on it won't spread to his chicks and I guess if I do notice any on his other hatches I will stop breeding him, but as of now it's not effecting him in any way and he is such a good looking rooster, perfect to breed standards (other then this) so I'll be breeding him until I see a reason not to  and I got a egg from one of my girls who hadnt started laying and it's the bluest egg so far!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I meant not spread on him, he's a good looking boy and it would be nice if he could live out his years without that kind of challenge. 

I think we all second guess ourselves on whether there is a change to a condition or not. Especially when we are invested in them emotionally.

That one egg is colossal! ME did a basket full of different colored eggs and it was stunning.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh yeah I totally understand I wasn't meaning for it to come off offended at all! I wouldn't want it spreading to his chicks! I was just saying if it started to I would definitely stop breeding him , I'm definitely in love with him so I wouldn't call him unless it became a problem for him! He would just end up leaving my breeding pen . The big egg is from my lakeshore! She lays literally EVERY day has been laying every day straight since she started laying in January! Her eggs are too big now to fit in xl egg cartons and her eggs are still growing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you sure she's one hundred percent chicken and not a goose? 

Interet words get in the way sometimes. I was concerned you thought I was dissing on the boy. Whew, glad we got that out of the way.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Haha no I totally understand haha I have problems all the time worrying if I sound mean  she might be part rooster


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

robin416 said:


> ME, it's on his bum. Take a look at the very first pic.


Thanks !! Woah thats a weird rash looking thing!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is, isn't it? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Me neither. it looks like a brain with the squiggly lines


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That's what I thought too.


----------

